# Is a new bike worth a divorce?



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

It's been suggested that my wife will divorce me if I buy a V-tach. This may in fact be true. My question to you guys is: would it be worth it?


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i did it the other way around.

i went on a mountain climbing trip, asked her to be gone when i returned, and she complied.

i bought a bottlerocket as a gift to myself shortly thereafter.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

I voted yes. I can't comprehend how a woman can think that $5000-$10000 is reasonable for an engagement ring but not for a bike which is something that you can actually use and gain endless enjoyment from. Something that cannot be said about wives :thumbsup: .

I'm recently divorced, can you feel my angst?


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

ya, she might try to take half of it if you get it before the court date.


----------



## jedicoder (Jun 21, 2007)

Get the divorce first. Then get the bike.


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

depends ... what color?

(the bike, not the wife)


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

As long as you're working and taking care of your fiscal responsibilities, any spouse who threatens divorce over a bike purchase should be divorced. You need to quit being defensive about this and go on the offense. I'd suggest something along the lines of, "I'm buying a V-Tach. If you have a problem with this, you can take it up with my divorce attorney."


----------



## shredder111 (Jul 8, 2005)

Get a divorce, split belongings, than get the V-tach; run as far as you can!


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

*****es ain't **** but ho's & tricks!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

No joking, if you have kiddies, think of them first. If no... ditch the *****. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

if she is your soul mate then not............stash some money away every week and then win the "prize"....have a buddy call your wife and leave a message for you explaining you won the bike raffle


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

I voted yes only because the final cost on an El Cuervo isn't going to be so much less that it would stop a divorce either.   

Patrick, I had a big reply written the other day, but I deleted it because it came across as sounding very "know-it-all". Anyway, the gist of my post was when you're getting into FR/DH bikes, I feel most people don't know what they don't know. 

A lot of terms are thrown around like low BB, long chainstays, slack angles, etc. and folks don't really know what's important until they spend some REAL time on those types of bikes. I'm not talking about a parking lot test or a weekend, for that matter. As such, my advice to you is the same I'd give to any of my riding buddies. 

Pick up a solid, lightly used bike that fits your needs as outlined in your other post. You'd be surprised how many people go to Whistler, Diablo, Keystone, etc. and then feel they NEED to have a DH bike. Those get used a couple of times around their house and then never leave the garage. Pick up one of those and ride it for a year and then see if it's what you want. If not and the bike has good components, most of those can be transferred to a new frame. For true DH bikes, I'd look at a used Demo 8, Kona Stab, Giant Glory, Sunday, etc. It won't have the cachet of a Knolly, Turner or a Ventana, but it'll give you time to see if A. a true DH bike is what you really want (or will get enough use) and B. what characteristics you love/dislike.

With that extra dough, I'd plan a week or two at Diablo or book a flight to Denver or Vancouver and hit the parks there. Instead of dropping all of your coin on the bike and not getting a lot of use out of it, use the extra dough for riding and not just the ride and you'll get more out of it in the long-run. To be frank, I get a lot more enjoyment out of riding my bikes in great locations with cool peeps than I do knowing I've got the most bling. Noel's probably going to kick me in the nuts tomorrow for saying that, but those are my thoughts.   

Cheers,
EB


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

**** *****es Get Money


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

all you guys are so unbelievably shallow! it is extremely selfish to even consider such a thing.......the world would be a better place if people like you nurtured your wives as much as you do your bikes. grow up!


----------



## t.o.t.s. (Jul 11, 2007)

wife wouldn't need to be nurtured if she puled her head outta her *ss and let the man ride!

Seriously though, if all of your finances are in check and she's just downplaying your interests: 1) She's obviously not your "soul" mate. Your soul mate would be on the ride with you! 2) She should respect your interests and not control them. 3) SHE'S the one being petty and material... throw away a relationship for a bike? If it's gotta be a chicken or egg thing.. she made that line first, not you. Let her go.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

t.o.t.s. said:


> wife wouldn't need to be nurtured if she puled her head outta her *ss and let the man ride!


that is exactly what I am talking about..that bad attitude. You DH guys think its so cool to act so "manly" by using the "b" word any chance you get...whatever. Ride your precious little bikes till one day you realize there is more to life than acting cool at the trailhead with a potty mouth.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

PCinSC said:


> It's been suggested that my wife will divorce me if I buy a V-tach. This may in fact be true. My question to you guys is: would it be worth it?


Turn the tables; you'll divorce her if you don't get a V-Tach. Better yet, you have my number. I'll have Mrs Jerk_Chicken talk some sense to her using a carefully crafted scipt made by none other than myself. SHe can trust Mrs Chicken, who just recently upgraded because I was very convincing about how much she needed an RFX.

Worse case scenario, myself and mrs Chicken will be the two pieces of bread with you as the meat in the middle :thumbsup:


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

t.o.t.s. said:


> wife wouldn't need to be nurtured if she puled her head outta her *ss and let the man ride!
> 
> Seriously though, if all of your finances are in check and she's just downplaying your interests: 1) She's obviously not your "soul" mate. Your soul mate would be on the ride with you! 2) She should respect your interests and not control them. 3) SHE'S the one being petty and material... throw away a relationship for a bike? If it's gotta be a chicken or egg thing.. she made that line first, not you. Let her go.


Says the man riding an Ibex hardtail worth 1/6 th the price of a Knolly _frame_. 

Not dissing your bike, but I think everything's relative, eh? Also, worth noting is that Pat's other bike is a Turner....so I'd say the Mrs. is pretty easy going on bike purchases all things considered.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

get rid of the woman! get a girl that likes to ride, and live happily ever after!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GueroAZ (Jan 18, 2006)

FoShizzle said:


> all you guys are so unbelievably shallow! it is extremely selfish to even consider such a thing.......the world would be a better place if people like you nurtured your wives as much as you do your bikes. grow up!


Before you blow up on the guys, remember that most likely she knew he was biker/downhiller when they got together. I am single now, but every girl I date I warn that I am a rider and I spend a lot of time on the trails and in the gym preparing myself for it. I have had more than one instance where she just didn't listen and was shocked by the time dedication and the cost of it all. This wouldn't be the first instance a woman has tried to mold the man away from what he wants to be to what she wants him to be.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

if she's threatening divorce over buying a bike, then yes. 

if you even feel you need to ask this question, than she should probably divorce you for other reasons


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> Says the man riding an Ibex hardtail worth 1/6 th the price of a Knolly _frame_.
> 
> Not dissing your bike, but I think everything's relative, eh? Also, worth noting is that Pat's other bike is a Turner....so I'd say the Mrs. is pretty easy going on bike purchases all things considered.


thanks ebextreme for the post......you are clearly not the typical immature punk that hangs out on the DH forum. you are no doubt very respectful of women and understand priorities in life.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

FoShizzle said:


> thanks ebextreme for the post......you are clearly not the typical immature punk that hangs out on the DH forum. you are no doubt very respectful of women and understand priorities in life.


Fo, this is good stuff. Let's see how long you can keep this one going!


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

if she cant even let you persuade her then let her go
if you have kids just man up and get something a little less, or save
treat her to something nice as a compromise
get her to try and ride, see if she likes it or not

my two cents, take it or leave it


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Unrelated question. If you already have problems or if she wants to divorce then it's just an excuse "if you buy that bike". And by the way you ask you don't seem to care, you know you want that bike, so you anyway you are gonna get it... before or after... who knows.


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

ebxtreme said:


> Fo, this is good stuff. Let's see how long you can keep this one going!


LOL ... I was thinking the same thing. Who is that, and what did they do with Fo?!??


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Nick. said:


> LOL ... I was thinking the same thing. Who is that, and what did they do with Fo?!??


screw you guys...people can change

I may have been a jerk to my first 2 wives but i honestly and sincerely adore my third wife


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

FoShizzle my nizzle


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

Nick. said:


> LOL ... I was thinking the same thing. Who is that, and what did they do with Fo?!??


I was thinking the same thing. Then I was thinking maybe it's his girl, she got the thread "reply" email from MTBR.

Listen,
I've been married for 7yrs, my wife has hated my bikes the whole way. I won't give it up period. For anyone. EVER. Bikes have been a part of my life since I was 6. Way before she was around. I take care of my financial responsibilities first. A. Wife has 1.02ct Diamond on Finger. B. New 4200sq ft. Home. C. New Car. D. 2 Kids. E. Too many credit cards. Enough is enough. You gotta draw the line somewhere. I deserve to have as many Bikes as I please and ride when I want.

Piece of advise. All that being said, sometimes, It's cheaper to keep her.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Are you kidding me? She's your WIFE. So she won't let you have a toy... boo hoo.

If you're seriously considering a bike over her, you probably don't deserve her or weren't meant to be anyways.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

bpatterson6 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Then I was thinking maybe it's his girl, she got the thread "reply" email from MTBR.
> 
> Listen,
> I've been married for 7yrs, my wife has hated my bikes the whole way. I won't give it up period. For anyone. EVER. Bikes have been a part of my life since I was 6. Way before she was around. I take care of my financial responsibilities first. A. Wife has 1.02ct Diamond on Finger. B. New 4200sq ft. Home. C. New Car. D. 2 Kids. E. Too many credit cards. Enough is enough. You gotta draw the line somewhere. I deserve to have as many Bikes as I please and ride when I want.
> ...


big effing deal bro......i can top that....i cuddle with my wife after sex. granted, its been about 8 months but still.....i even cuddle with rosie nowadays since thats all i get after being married as long as i have been married and with as many kids as i have


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

this thread is funny.

if you don't like your wife all that much anyway... go ahead and buy the bike and just use that as an excuse to get a divorce. if you do like her, well i guess the question is how much, and if so, more than a v tach? 

after she leaves assuming you're old since you have a wife and have no chance at getting any hot ass, you can just take the fork/seatpost/bb whichever fits best off and lube it up.


----------



## Fulton (Feb 6, 2004)

a divorce will end up costing you considerably more than a couple or those v-tachs would. i'm speaking from experience. now, if you'll excuse me, i need to go write out some checks to my lawyer, the courthouse, my x-wife, and my x-wife's credit card. cheers.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Fulton said:


> a divorce will end up costing you considerably more than a couple or those v-tachs would. i'm speaking from experience. now, if you'll excuse me, i need to go write out some checks to my lawyer, the courthouse, my x-wife, and my x-wife's credit card. cheers.


yikes....feel 4 you


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I think we should see what sort of results would happen if we put the exact same poll in the womans lounge forum.........


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

006_007 said:


> I think we should see what sort of results would happen if we put the exact same poll in the womans lounge forum.........


Good call, but OTOH, most posts there end up with the women flaming the men, whether doing the right thing or not.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

My Wife left me 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

she told me we couldn't afford a new bike and I would have to quit riding

then I catch her spending 200 bucks on make up

I ask her why I have to give up stuff and she didn't

she said she needed the make up to look pretty

I said use the bike all day to see no other women so when I see you u look good because I am desperate

I don't think she is coming back


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

PC, I think you started a Sh!t storm that you better not let Pa.... read. Careful!!!


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

matt said:


> after she leaves assuming you're old since you have a wife and have no chance at getting any hot ass, you can just take the fork/seatpost/bb whichever fits best off and lube it up.


This post is concerning:

As the manufacturer of said bicycle frame, I'm a little disturbed at the thought of V-tach frames being used outside their intended purpose.

(if you have any cross-marketing ideas, please let me know!)


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

be350ka said:


> PC, I think you started a Sh!t storm that you better not let Pa.... read. Careful!!!


Hey, don't forget me. I offered good advice in the spirit of the OP. Some others went a wee bit too into it


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Are you kidding me? She's your WIFE. So she won't let you have a toy... boo hoo.
> 
> If you're seriously considering a bike over her, you probably don't deserve her or weren't meant to be anyways.


I completely agree.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

LMAO - are you not 15? Or am I thinking of someone else? 



dowst said:


> I completely agree.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Ummm, Noel, I need a special V-tach made please, with a seat post diameter of say 3.5 to 4 inches..... I find the 30.9mm you use to be too small err weak ya, thats it......... 



knollybikes.com said:


> This post is concerning:
> 
> As the manufacturer of said bicycle frame, I'm a little disturbed at the thought of V-tach frames being used outside their intended purpose.
> 
> (if you have any cross-marketing ideas, please let me know!)


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm not enitrley sure that an internet forum is the best place to get advice on life. 

But now to add to the topic. 

Without knowing any other circumstances of the marraige, I think its a pretty d!ck move to divorce your wife for a bike. But I would also remind her of this little incident next time shes wants to drop hella $$$ on shoes or jewlery


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

OK Gherkin.



matt said:


> this thread is funny.
> 
> if you don't like your wife all that much anyway... go ahead and buy the bike and just use that as an excuse to get a divorce. if you do like her, well i guess the question is how much, and if so, more than a v tach?
> 
> after she leaves assuming you're old since you have a wife and have no chance at getting any hot ass, you can just take the fork/seatpost/bb whichever fits best off and lube it up.


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

Post deleted - new content will be delivered in the next 1-2 days


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

And to think I was going to stop by the shop next week with a bottle of Laphroaig that I came across.............:thumbsup:

edit: hey did you hear that Shebeen is closing?



knollybikes.com said:


> No worries - we have made a new special frame for you with a seat tube _reducer_ down to 9mm.
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

006_007 said:


> LMAO - are you not 15? Or am I thinking of someone else?


Yes, I'm 15. No, you're not thinking of someone else.

What's your point?


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

This isn't a "I need advice poll". This is a "I need external validation poll"!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> Are you kidding me? She's your WIFE. So she won't let you have a toy... boo hoo.
> 
> If you're seriously considering a bike over her, you probably don't deserve her or weren't meant to be anyways


yea homeboy, thats true, i could understand if you were just starting to date or whatever but you fvakers are married man, think this shiat over, it may not be such a good idea, i mean if you and her are arguing over bikes, then i really dont know what to tell you, because that is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Amusing that a 15yo covers everything from discovering bodies to marriage counseling within a week.





dowst said:


> Yes, I'm 15. No, you're not thinking of someone else.
> 
> What's your point?


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Are you kidding me? She's your WIFE. So she won't let you have a toy... boo hoo.
> 
> If you're seriously considering a bike over her, you probably don't deserve her or weren't meant to be anyways.


.............she is your wife not your MOTHER!! and if she is telling you not to get it, 
a) may be you ARE spending too much $$ in biking already!!
b) you call your Bike's name in your sleep!
c) you ride sooo much, that's all you ride.......
d) you barely ride, so that would be a waste of $$$
e) you already have 3 million toys, that dont use enough...

.......but if you are passionate about riding, you get depressed if you dont, and you can afford it, and she still says NO

.....run dude!!! she is trying to control you!!!


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

My wife knows that if I want a new bike, then I'm getting one. As long as it won't bankrupt us. She knew what she was getting into from the start.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> This post is concerning:
> 
> As the manufacturer of said bicycle frame, I'm a little disturbed at the thought of V-tach frames being used outside their intended purpose.
> 
> (if you have any cross-marketing ideas, please let me know!)


you should be ashamed you home wrecker !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Post a pic of your girl and then the bike and we will tell you. Its hard to say which one you would have the most fun with.


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> My Wife left me
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Dude, this was lame the first time around. What makes you think it's any better now? Changing the issue from beer to a bike?


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I guess I'm luckier than I thought I was. Not only does my wife not mind if I get a new bike, or stay out all day riding, she encourages me to do so. She knows how much fun I am to be around after not riding for a week though :lol:


----------



## t.o.t.s. (Jul 11, 2007)

FoShizzle said:


> that is exactly what I am talking about..that bad attitude. You DH guys think its so cool to act so "manly" by using the "b" word any chance you get...whatever. Ride your precious little bikes till one day you realize there is more to life than acting cool at the trailhead with a potty mouth.


Ha! Chill man... quote the whole quote if your going to quote!  The first part was a joke if you didn't detect that in the post. Not acting manly at all. If I need qualifiers before I post, I've been with my partner for 8 years so I'm pretty sure I can respect someone who is worth respecting. Not that it matters because you're seemingly more interested in judging people harshly over what seemed to be a light thread anyway.


----------



## t.o.t.s. (Jul 11, 2007)

ebxtreme said:


> Says the man riding an Ibex hardtail worth 1/6 th the price of a Knolly _frame_.
> 
> Not dissing your bike, but I think everything's relative, eh? Also, worth noting is that Pat's other bike is a Turner....so I'd say the Mrs. is pretty easy going on bike purchases all things considered.


It's all good and thats a fair enough statement!  It's all relative though like you said... what's expensive for some isn't as much so for others ya' know? The guy asked if he should buy a bike, he didn't throw up his bank statement so I could evaluate his financial well being. If I didn't sink most of my funds into other projects I'd probably have a cooler ride but it is what it is.

Honestly though... I'll refrain from goof ball threads in the future, I'm not here to make enemies of anyone.

Peace,
chvad


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

ebxtreme said:


> I voted yes only because the final cost on an El Cuervo isn't going to be so much less that it would stop a divorce either.
> 
> Patrick, I had a big reply written the other day, but I deleted it because it came across as sounding very "know-it-all". Anyway, the gist of my post was when you're getting into FR/DH bikes, I feel most people don't know what they don't know.
> 
> ...


Nice reply, EB. I agree, particularly if you are really just stepping up into this king of bike! For reference, I have a Kona Coiler Deluxe and a 46lb Transition Dirtbag with an 888 on it, if I were to choose one bike only of the two hands down I would choose the Coiler D because it can shine in any environment and wouldn't stop me from riding in any bike park or on the Shore but it also can get zipped around the trails with an XC lid and no armor. The Knolly V-Tach (and this applies to Transition Blindsides, Demo 9s, Session 10s, Santa Cruz V-10s and Iron Horse Sundays as well), while I covet one myself, is a boutique rig for a very specific purpose: in the end, not alot of people need one!


----------



## gab26 (Jun 6, 2007)

No bike is worth your wife and no wife is worth your bike, find the balance.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

t.o.t.s. said:


> Ha! Chill man... quote the whole quote if your going to quote!  The first part was a joke if you didn't detect that in the post. Not acting manly at all. If I need qualifiers before I post, I've been with my partner for 8 years so I'm pretty sure I can respect someone who is worth respecting. Not that it matters because you're seemingly more interested in judging people harshly over what seemed to be a light thread anyway.


I don't think divorce should be taken lighty. its cool that you have been with your life partner that long...I'm not ghey myself but I respect that.

as for the original poster, he is clearly spending too much time deadlifting in the gym and has lost all perspective.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Is the cost of the new bike putting her out in any way or adversely affecting your financial situation? If you're being dumb with your money and it's a habitual thing then I'd probably be able ready to leave too. But if it's exclusively your money you're spending with a good enough margin of comfort, she probably has much larger issues than just a damn bike. Kinda sounds like a cop-out personally.

Just tell her that you'll divorce her if she buys another pair of shoes that are nearly identical to ones she already has. See how much flak you get about bikes then.

I sincerely hope that FoShizzle guy has been in no way serious through this entire thread....


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

if you feel the need to ask this question, I think you already know the answer...


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

really??? is this conversation happening on a mtb forum?


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

006_007 said:


> And to think I was going to stop by the shop next week with a bottle of Laphroaig that I came across.............:thumbsup:
> 
> edit: hey did you hear that Shebeen is closing?


Closing - really? Too bad. Best whisky bar in Vancouver. Oh well - off to Fiction on Broadway now


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Toss her. Bah on the obstacles in life.

My wife understands she's my posession, like the bike, so she knows better than to defy or impede me.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

*Omfg*

This thread is hilarious. For those that didn't figure it out: _the post is a joke_. Of course my wife isn't going to divorce me if I get a V-tach. She'd probably be mighty pissed off I purchased any big(ger) ticket item like that without discussing it with her first and without it making sense within the context of our current financial situation.

Some other details:

I'm not independently wealthy. If I was I wouldn't bother with the poll, I'd just buy what I want: a V-tach for FR, a Endorphin for trail riding and a Cuervo for DH. :thumbsup: Oh yeah, and a Sultan for XC. And a ToP for dirt jumping. Did I miss anything?  
I purchased my Turner used...that's the only reason I could afford one at the time.
Don't have kids.
I love my wife and wouldn't do anything that would hurt our relationship...and if you don't believe that financial issues don't strain a relationship you'd be wrong (ask some of the divorced guys).

She does support my hobbies and we even do XC rides together. I'm sure she'd support another bike purchase if all our "financial ducks are in a row", so to speak. EB made some good points, especially the part about spending less on a bike and having more to spend on ride trips. It's certainly food for thought.

I'm gonna talk to her this weekend about getting a DH or FR bike because I _have_ to show her this thread. Too funny. Keep the hits coming boys.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

t.o.t.s. said:


> Honestly though... I'll refrain from goof ball threads in the future, I'm not here to make enemies of anyone.
> 
> Peace,
> chvad


Chad,

No worries dude. I just find it funny because this is entire thread is tongue in cheek and based on the fact that one of Patrick's buddies said his wife would divorce him if he got a Knolly in a separate thread. I have no idea of their relationship, but I'm guessing that, like a lot of wives, she won't exactly be warm to the idea out of the gate. Of course, that's what creative financing and back rubs are for......those are what get you out of those messes.   

Cheers,
EB


----------



## t.o.t.s. (Jul 11, 2007)

FoShizzle said:


> I don't think divorce should be taken lighty. its cool that you have been with your life partner that long...I'm not ghey myself but I respect that.
> 
> as for the original poster, he is clearly spending too much time deadlifting in the gym and has lost all perspective.


:eekster: Whoops! When i said partner I wasn't meaning I was gay! (To quote Seinfeld "not that there's anything wrong with that"  ) Ha! It's just I'm not married but we've been together so long the term "girlfriend" seems off to me. Hee hee... sorry for the confusion. :thumbsup:


----------



## t.o.t.s. (Jul 11, 2007)

"Of course, that's what creative financing and back rubs are for......"

Ha! For real. I need to work on the back rub thing....


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Aww man, no one got all huffy and attacked me for my raw comment...

poop, my stirrage skills are waning.


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

First of all think before acting. make an equation between ridding costs and house costs.
and then you can always get into an agreement with your wife.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

PCinSC said:


> This thread is hilarious. For those that didn't figure it out: _the post is a joke_. Of course my wife isn't going to divorce me if I get a V-tach. She'd probably be mighty pissed off I purchased any big(ger) ticket item like that without discussing it with her first and without it making sense within the context of our current financial situation.
> 
> Some other details:
> 
> ...


That's kinda what I figured. A couple of years ago I posted a similar thread on NSMB, feel the love: http://bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?t=54353


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

t.o.t.s. said:


> :eekster: Whoops! When i said partner I wasn't meaning I was gay! (To quote Seinfeld "not that there's anything wrong with that"  ) Ha! It's just I'm not married but we've been together so long the term "girlfriend" seems off to me. Hee hee... sorry for the confusion. :thumbsup:


LOL....sorry dude, you are a very good sport. You just left yourself wide open with the "partner" comment and left me no choice 

I am just a total jerk (in case that needed clarification), though only half the jerk of ebextreme

as for this post, I blame it entirely on Noel. If it were not for his KICK ASS bikes, this thread would have never been started !! Speaking of which, i am trying to ride with Dulyebr tomorrow on his new Endorphin and cant wait to see a Knolly in person!

cheers

p.s. Noel, I hate you!


----------



## t.o.t.s. (Jul 11, 2007)

all good man!


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Some others went a wee bit too into it


Exactly.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Hahahahaha

Hey, if you know enough divorced guys and have heard their stories, it really isn't out of the realm of possibility....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i must say, i sure am glad that the major advocator of my cycling antics is my wife. hell, she is the one who buys me all my toys...


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

I'm VERY disappointed that I was allowed to deride women and completely got away with it.

You should all be ashamed!


:aureola: :ciappa: :arf: :ihih: :incazzato:


----------



## den9 (May 25, 2006)

i been taking notes since i was 10, and the lesson learned is not to get married!!

big mistake

edit- now that i seen what a v tach looks like, pictures of your wife are needed for comparism. seriously


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I've been through one divorce, and I'm desperately trying to salvage a 5 year relationship, that both were ruined over the money I've poured into bikes, racing, and most recently a North-star season pass. 

In both cases, both ride (XC), and both cases I adored each one. Better chose wisely, cause, if she walks, and you still love her....the guilt of the decision you made will sour ANY ride you do, to the point that you can't even stand to look at your bike. Time will heal your pain, but you'll never enjoy ridding THAT bike. You might feel different, but that's been my experience. Most of us think we'll be ridding till we can't physically ride any more, but your wife will/should be with you till you die. 

It's may not be the price of the bike that's she P.O.ed about. It might be the stereo-type, we get pinned with. In allot of cases, the stereo type fits (nothing against you guys, some of you are my best buds!), but you might need to re-assure here that not all DH/free-riders fit this profile. Introduce her to some of your respectable ridding buddies...and tell the long haired, pot smoking ones to hide in the back of the truck till she's outa site and outa mind.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> I voted yes only because the final cost on an El Cuervo isn't going to be so much less that it would stop a divorce either.
> 
> Patrick, I had a big reply written the other day, but I deleted it because it came across as sounding very "know-it-all". Anyway, the gist of my post was when you're getting into FR/DH bikes, I feel most people don't know what they don't know.
> 
> ...


Well said EB definitley the voice of reason more often than not in this catagory and advice most would gain allot from, knowing PC well from the Homie board I know the title was a joke nice one PC ya shocker.

EB has some wise words here doing this myself this year, I'm glad I followed this route ( currently riding racing a 07 Stab Supreme) and it holds it self well against anything out there its been bullet proof and is very huckable, the geo is very adjustable and provides too very different ride styles very full on stay off the brakes DH style fast and furious or a more stadard ride feel somewehre between FR and DH, plus mine is all Zoke stoke 888, Roco WC so even more range of setup scope, great for a big guy..

I come from a moto x background origonally and gotta say a big thing that has surprised me DH racing is the speed with which things happen I know this is expected but it still gets ya and surprises ya and takes some adjusting, its different to riding a 6inch AM/FR bike and the new tech works well backwards DH down to DJ.

Going to a high end bike to begin with might be too much, its nice to learn from different courses tracks (even if ya not racing just riding park etc) and being able to just ride not on some super bike but something that just handles well you can trust and is pretty easy to setup, what Ive noticed is the really top bikes and riders are only a few seconds difference away not minutes at a much lower cost to me and also I suspect allot less maintenance, if I srew things up Im not concerned, too much, I feel no pressure and can just ride and enjoy it, plus all the chicks dig Kona's LOL orange goes down well

Sure you don't have the bling to me this is not the culture (esspecially here) and everyone has respect for each other just because everyone puts there neck out there everytime, not about the bike as Lance says.

In saying that Im looking at my next DH bike, and FR won't come into it, ( I will have 2 wheelsets, strong and strong and lightish but DH will be the main focus, I can ride park stuff on that cause Ive leant some tech not that I go EBs extreme anyway.

Im still in 2minds about my one and only love (the DHR) because our shuttle systems here are very basic usually a trailer with a steel rack system bolted through the deck 12 bikes cramed in 6 on each side with some foam pads between, everythin gets knocked more on the trailer than the course, and this reason alone puts me off having such a beauty as the DHR.

My second choice is the Sunday, havin watched allot of bikes on the scene this year both these frames are the pure stand out, oh and Ive seen one EL Curveo looks nice looked well made strong and pretty bullet proof a burlier DHR in some ways.

Seems here if ya don't have a Sunday ya missing out, still these bike seem to really suit our conditions and do everything well, so its the strong contender for me and the little miss who wants to join the womens ranks next year, hers will be light but reliable so for us it makes sense to go this route I suspect, ToP and a DH bike is now my 2 fav rides and got another round this month so wil be full out on both..

Seriously look at EBs system it will pay off trust me, do the minor leagues for one year see how ya feel and if ya want to step it up you'll be doing so with no pressure but because u are ready.

Look forward to the outcome big guy enjoy the process is lots of fun:thumbsup:

Ps on the Wife front, I know she'll get behind ya, my girl already talking about land where the dirt jumps can go, gone from an organic garden to mounds of dirt in a month wanting a DJ and DH (ToP cause I'll neva get mine back if I don't get one for her and Sunday she likes em) a keeper I suspect if she can put up with me


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

acknowledged.

Feel better now Banzai?

Real nice attempt at stirring the pot - would have got way more attention in the womens forum...... 



Huck Banzai said:


> Toss her. Bah on the obstacles in life.
> 
> My wife understands she's my posession, like the bike, so she knows better than to defy or impede me.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

gab26 said:


> No bike is worth your wife and no wife is worth your bike, find the balance.


nice statement


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> This post is concerning:
> 
> As the manufacturer of said bicycle frame, I'm a little disturbed at the thought of V-tach frames being used outside their intended purpose.
> 
> (if you have any cross-marketing ideas, please let me know!)


we need all the love we can get


----------



## MtnBikerDan (Aug 9, 2005)

Question,

did you ride before you were married? if so was it a passion?

did you stipulate that you rode?

I will not and have not married for this reason.....

taking away riding would be like cutting off my feet.....

remember that scene in the movie Misery,

When Kathy Bates Hobbled James Caan?...... Ouch.....

To thine own self be true......


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Tim F. said:


> I've been through one divorce, and I'm desperately trying to salvage a 5 year relationship, that both were ruined over the money I've poured into bikes, racing, and most recently a North-star season pass.
> 
> In both cases, both ride (XC), and both cases I adored each one. Better chose wisely, cause, if she walks, and you still love her....the guilt of the decision you made will sour ANY ride you do, to the point that you can't even stand to look at your bike. Time will heal your pain, but you'll never enjoy ridding THAT bike. You might feel different, but that's been my experience. Most of us think we'll be ridding till we can't physically ride any more, but your wife will/should be with you till you die.
> 
> It's may not be the price of the bike that's she P.O.ed about. It might be the stereo-type, we get pinned with. In allot of cases, the stereo type fits (nothing against you guys, some of you are my best buds!), but you might need to re-assure here that not all DH/free-riders fit this profile. Introduce her to some of your respectable ridding buddies...and tell the long haired, pot smoking ones to hide in the back of the truck till she's outa site and outa mind.


Unlike PC, who was kidding in writing this thread, I will tell you that since you're in a 5 year relationship that is ending over something in your lifestyle, it may not be worth salvaging. She should know about you and your riding. Don't know who's paying the bills, but likely her tune will change when she realizes she can be out on her ass starting over because she didn't accept you the way you are and is trying to control you.

Luckily, my gf rides harder than I do, so she understands. Often times, I try to save her money by putting something on her bike that's less bling than a blingy part. She then suggests the bling part, so I'm pretty sure she's got the idea. Her money, so it goes to bling.


----------



## freeridermtb4 (Feb 21, 2006)

pics of wife or thread is pointless


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

freeridermtb4 said:


> pics of wife or thread is pointless


First real decent thing Ive heard, lets give this baby life whos first


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

MtnBikerDan said:


> To thine own self be true......


And it must follow, as the night the day,
Thou canst not then be false to any man.

Quoting Shakespeare are we?


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

this thread is useless without pictures.


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

how hot is your wife? PICS?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bingemtbr said:


> this thread is useless without pictures.


true dat....pics of women


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm going to venture to say that if he hasn't posted pictures by now, there's a good reason. 

What guy wouldn't post pics of his girlfriend by the first post request if she was mad hott?

I vote 200lbs.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

dowst said:


> I'm going to venture to say that if he hasn't posted pictures by now, there's a good reason.
> 
> What guy wouldn't post pics of his girlfriend by the first post request if she was mad hott?
> 
> I vote 200lbs.


I've actually ridden with her and you're a putz. Think about last week's events with your little hoax before you start crap about someone's wife here.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

dowst said:


> I'm going to venture to say that if he hasn't posted pictures by now, there's a good reason.
> 
> What guy wouldn't post pics of his girlfriend by the first post request if she was mad hott?
> 
> I vote 200lbs.


It is his wife and these two are friends of mine. Comments like these are out of line considering he has absolutely nothing to prove to you nor is he interested in helping you get your thrills. This thread was a JOKE from the start, but then again maybe your post was too. If so, okay.

Would you post pics of your GF or Wife for the rest of us hosers and the rest of the world to drool over? Come on!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

be350ka said:


> Would you post pics of your GF or Wife for the rest of us hosers and the rest of the world to drool over? Come on!


Not sure if I would want SMT to have access to pictures of my girlfriend :lol: .

My comment was intended to be joking response to hundreds of "worthless without pics" posts, but apparently it didn't come across as a joke.

My B...........


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

delete this gay post already sheez


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dowst said:


> Not sure if I would want SMT to have access to pictures of my girlfriend :lol: .
> 
> My comment was intended to be joking response to hundreds of "worthless without pics" posts, but apparently it didn't come across as a joke.
> 
> My B...........


we know you are joking...well at least me.....don't get panties in a bind people

BTW post pics of his wife


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> we know you are joking...well at least me.....don't get panties in a bind people
> 
> BTW post pics of his wife


Haha, thanks SMT.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> in a bind people


haha in a bind, thats a new one


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

Nevermind. Don't want to break any forum guidelines. Carry on.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Mystery solved...I'll out his "wife"....










The guy's married to Niki Gudex so the V-Tach is definitely out of the question!


----------



## freeridermtb4 (Feb 21, 2006)

bingemtbr said:


> this thread is useless without pictures.


yes once again, said pics of wife or thread is pointless


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

knollybikes.com said:


> Post deleted - new content will be delivered in the next 1-2 days


So where's the new content? Perhaps Knolly is offering some kind of po' man payment plan. Like a dollar a week for the next 60 years?


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

PCinSC said:


> So where's the new content? Perhaps Knolly is offering some kind of po' man payment plan. Like a dollar a week for the next 60 years?


Sheesh man just pull the trigger already will ya! Ya killin me, and no women pix whats that all about comon PC you know the drill bro

Buy the front triangle then the shock then the rear stays Im sure Noel will part with it pieace by pieace!

Ya know ya coulda put a few hundy miles on a Kona or a Giant by now and used the quality parts of a Stab for example for ya knolly so lesson the pain when ya stepped up, $$ and the body..

Man just do it:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

just tell her you don't have time for that

http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/Group_X_video.html


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/Group_X_video.html
bang, bang, bang, that to funny


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

PCinSC said:


> So where's the new content? Perhaps Knolly is offering some kind of po' man payment plan. Like a dollar a week for the next 60 years?


Sorry - was going to put a nice joke up there, but by the time that I could have arranged it, it was too late to be pertinent.


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

This thread is scary. I was told last night, "Your riding is a sore subject with me. You want a new bike and the only place you can ride it is far away and so you will want to leave one weekend a month" I was floored. I am still shocked. I had my BigHit before we were married and riding is something core to my being. Money isn't an issue but she doens't ride. It is pure jealously.

Some of the posts in this thread are hilarous but some sure hit close to home. It's sad to think I might be happier alone with my dog and bikes in a shack than in a nice house with her.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Don't change for her. Tell her she can come along and enjoy what you enjoy and find out why you like it so much. Until then, if you give it up, you will be quite unhappy, in many more ways than not biking.


----------



## GueroAZ (Jan 18, 2006)

Bodhi3 said:


> This thread is scary. I was told last night, "Your riding is a sore subject with me. You want a new bike and the only place you can ride it is far away and so you will want to leave one weekend a month" I was floored. I am still shocked. I had my BigHit before we were married and riding is something core to my being. Money isn't an issue but she doens't ride. It is pure jealously.
> 
> Some of the posts in this thread are hilarous but some sure hit close to home. It's sad to think I might be happier alone with my dog and bikes in a shack than in a nice house with her.


It has to be a partnership. I understand that when I eventually get married I will have to cut my riding down a bit, but she knows who I am and knows exactly what she is getting into. If you marry a cyclist who loves to focus on it you are going to have to live with it. These are the same women who marry someone who cheated on them then are completely shocked when they cheat again.:eekster:

If you want a lay-about marry one. We aren't lay-abouts. It amazes me how some women just don't see what is exactly in front of them.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Dude Ebextreme is a total punk, if we all had SO/wife's like his we would never biatch about stuff like this. For christs sake his wife teaches DH training camps and loves riding as much as he does and let's him "go play" with said Knolly's creator while she's busy teachin' class - REALLY EB  when you've got you fav cake and can eat it too you shouldn't be giving out advice 
tongue firmly planted in cheek 



FoShizzle said:


> thanks ebextreme for the post......you are clearly not the typical immature punk that hangs out on the DH forum. you are no doubt very respectful of women and understand priorities in life.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Bodhi3 said:


> This thread is scary. I was told last night, "Your riding is a sore subject with me. You want a new bike and the only place you can ride it is far away and so you will want to leave one weekend a month" I was floored. I am still shocked. I had my BigHit before we were married and riding is something core to my being. Money isn't an issue but she doens't ride. It is pure jealously.
> 
> Some of the posts in this thread are hilarous but some sure hit close to home. It's sad to think I might be happier alone with my dog and bikes in a shack than in a nice house with her.


I used to think the same thing, but when, or if that time comes, you'll loose all desire for riding the bike. The desire will return in about a year or so, but it's pure HELL till the desire returns.

My GF gave me the boot over biking, now I can't stand the sight of my bikes. I get totally disgusted over, the sight of them, and the idea that I let it get between me and some one I was planning on spending the rest of my life.

Drag your GF/wife along with you to Whistler, Northstar, or some of the other resorts, were there are spas, and shopping. Give them something to do while you shred. Then party all night together. Keeping her happy, will guarantee your good times on the bike.

Kind of like doing that last shuttle run, when you know your not going to make home in time, for whatever she has planned. You can't enjoy the run cause you know your gonna get reamed when ya get home, and you know the only action your gonna get off the bike, for the next week or so, if dry humping your pillow.

If you love her, take care of her. If you don't, make sure the door doesn't hit her in the a$$ , on the way out. There's plenty of girls that ride. Just make sure they're not the anti-DH elitist type like my ex-GF was.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Don't change for her. Tell her she can come along and enjoy what you enjoy and find out why you like it so much. Until then, if you give it up, you will be quite unhappy, in many more ways than not biking.


Gotta disagree. Once she see's what it's all about, hucking off drops, ridding skinnies, blasting through rock gardens, getting big air...they usually pizz there pant's, and get there panties in a wad, and worry every time your out. You'll never here the end of it, and your thinking that every time something gnarly comes along (man, if I eat it, the ole lady is going to nag me till my ears bleed).

Send her to a Spa, if your at a resort, or let her and the dog/ or her GF (sometimes there somonomous) go out for a hike. Unless she's into it, or other exteme type sports, don't take her with you out on the trail, you'll never here the end of it.:yesnod:


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Funny how things work out sometimes, Part 2 to my previous post.*

Next day the wife, after a tension filled evening, asks why I want a bike that costs so much. I said you you really want to know? and she said yes. Her being a mechanical engineer really helped when talking about different aluminum by different manufacturers, Horst vs Single Pivot vs Virtual Pivot, hydraulic vs cable disk brakes, frame angles, weights, wheel sets, cranks, etc. She broke it down to BMW vs Nissan. I said if it helps you can look at it that way. Not the best metaphor but it works and that is all that matters.

So in this discussion I find out she has secretly wanted to upgrade our kitchen. I said this is all part of my master finance plan. Kitchen, new floors, bicycle. She didn't like my finance plan and that night was much better tension wise. The next morning as soon as I got out of bed she says, "I figured the money out". Sure enough she did.

The real kicker in all this is that she has 2 year old unused Stumpy Exper Pro that she doesn't ride due to where I go and there is nothing she would ride that is her style and convient or close. When we were out driving around later that same day we found that "they" just opened up a new open space area that is perfect for her. While we were checking it out the Ranger stopped by and she chewed his ear off. SO guess where we are going over thanksgiving.

Moral of the story. She is a keeper and I knew that all along. Turned out to be a win win win situation, new counter tops and appliances for her (and me since I do all the cooking), I have a place to ride with her to get warmed up before I go on my ride, and I get a new bike. Stoked in many ways.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

HEY MODS, delete the forum already, this is as stupid as it gets


----------



## captaincool (May 29, 2007)

hells yes


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

this thread is hilarious on so many levels - first, that 61% said yes, and second that some made a brand spanking new account for the specific purpose of reviving a month old thread to say "hells yes"


----------



## dmgrapid (May 5, 2006)

The question is would you rather ride the bike or ride her--- it is pretty simple, make your own choice because nobody here knows what she has for a personality!>>?!!


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

FoShizzle said:


> thanks ebextreme for the post......you are clearly not the typical immature punk that hangs out on the DH forum. you are no doubt very respectful of women and understand priorities in life.


I think what they all meant was that if she is threatining to divorce over a bike purchase, she is the selfish one. I agree, if that is all it is. It could be that he spends zero time with her and _all_ his time with the bikes, in which case he is way in the wrong. But, all other varriables aside, if she is saying she will divorce because of his bike riding passion, she is a ***** and should be divorced.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

Nick. said:


> depends ... what color?
> 
> (the bike, not the wife)


HAHAHAHAAA :thumbsup: 
you made me giggle


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

i'd say if your marriage really has come down to this - then you'd better get:

1) a bike
2) a divorce 
3) a life councilor before marriage again -

- because this ain't going to be the 1st 2nd or 3rd time you are going to do this.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

Run...dont look back


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

hahahahah to those of you who didn't bother to read this thread, it was a joke!


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

PCinSC said:


> This thread is hilarious. For those that didn't figure it out: _the post is a joke_. Of course my wife isn't going to divorce me if I get a V-tach. She'd probably be mighty pissed off I purchased any big(ger) ticket item like that without discussing it with her first and without it making sense within the context of our current financial situation.
> 
> Some other details:
> 
> ...


Dont any ideas into these noobs heads:skep: !!


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

To hell with women. Ditch the biatch and spoil yourself


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

EggsnBacon said:


> To hell with women. Ditch the biatch and spoil yourself


end of thread. he summed it up


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

The Dude said:


> end of thread. he summed it up


I know this, he should do what I say regardless. :nono:


----------

